# #TshirtTuesday: Wise Guy Society



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello again!

It's Tuesday and in Printsome it's time to launch our latest *#TshirTuesday*! This time featuring an awesome t-shirt brand: *Wise Guy Society*!

Meet Matthew Brewis, an interesting folk from Australia whose love for maths and science, combined with a recent entrepreneurial desire, inspired him to start up his own t-shirt brand. Some of those designs are simply mind-blowing, we love it!

Check it out more here --> *http://printso.me/TTWiseGuyS*


























Enjoy!

Btw, if you would you like to promote your t-shirt brand for free, get in touch with us! Learn how here --> http://printso.me/TTFeature

Have an awesome day


----------

